
Apple rejects Facebook app that tells users Apple takes 30% cut - neya
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/28/apple-rejects-facebook-app-that-says-apple-takes-30percent-cut.html
======
onion2k
Apple should be allowed to do what they want regarding charging for use of the
app store, but they shouldn't be allowed to keep their policies secret.
Censoring apps that inform users where the user's money is going when they
spend it in an app is unconscionable.

~~~
vlovich123
Apple not allowing Facebook to use Apple platform to spread disparaging
remarks. They’re not even going draconian on it and banning Facebook if they
make disparaging remarks on other platforms. This is max libertarianism. Apple
built the highway and is in charge of setting the rules. You want to change
the rules, change them for all competitors.

~~~
onion2k
Telling someone the truth cannot be a disparaging remark.

~~~
vlovich123
First, I'm pretty sure you're confusing defamation with disparagement.
Defamation requires the claim to be untruthful. Disparaging remarks can
definitely be true - they just require the remarks to paint you in a negative
light. All defamation is disparaging. Not all disparagement is defamation.

Secondly, it seems like you're picking sides rather than objectively
evaluating the merits of the argument. Sure, Facebook saying Apple gets 30% of
the cut is technically a true fact. The truth is ultimately more than a
collection of facts that are true. You can manipulate perception by how you
present the set of facts, which you emphasize & which you omit. It's totally
conceivable to imagine there Apple may feel the true fact Facebook is
emphasizing isn't a fair representation of the truth. Even if it were, Apple
would surely feel they don't want individual apps putting up advertising that
disparages the very platform they are being served by. If they allowed it for
Facebook it would open up the flood gates for publicity stunts/coordinated
attacks from smaller companies which would force shifts in policy they view as
important for the long-term health of the ecosystem (& their revenue & margins
too probably).

Finally, Google has the same policies & the notice appears to be missing from
the Android app too [1]. This is trying to hold Apple to task over a purity
standard that no one follows. This all feels like a media and legal blitz by
very large companies trying to leverage dissatisfaction with the tech
companies in Congress to wrest significant concessions from Apple. I'm
genuinely curious about the media blitz focusing on Apple when Android has all
the same policies. Is Apple viewed as the first important domino to then take
on Google with? Does Apple just hold the lion's share of profitable users? Is
Apple just making stories "pop" more with readers?

Disclaimer: I work at Facebook & have worked at Google & Apple in the past. I
don't have a dog in this fight & all opinions are my own.

[1] [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-apple-
exclusive/...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-apple-
exclusive/exclusive-facebook-says-apple-rejected-its-attempt-to-tell-users-
about-app-store-fees-idUSKBN25O042)

> The social media giant also planned to tell users on Alphabet Inc’s Google
> Play store it would not collect a fee for ticket sales, but that message was
> not displayed either, Reuters found.

------
sdfhbdf
Doesnt Google do the same?

